# scent ppo ???



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am starting to wonder if I am adding to much scent and that is causing my problem with seizing . How much are you guys adding per pound of oil ?


Thanks , Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki just stated this to me a while back.


> Good rule of thumb for me Sondra is if using the 7 pound walmart recipe to use 5.3 ounces of scent with good scents...cheap scents 7 ounces and super strong scents and essential oils 4 ounces. Once soaped I then write down each scent so I know how to use it in the future. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

OK what is a good scent ...whos do we consider good ?? 

Thanks


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of the scents I have bought I have checked out on the scent review board or got them after reading others experiences with them. I use them at .7 ppo which is just under the 5.3 oz for the 7 pound rate Vicki mentioned. I think that's the 'average' and it has always been enough for me.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a scent that siezed no matter what I did different. So although quantity may be a factor, some scents just sieze. (my experience only)


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I get most of mine from candle sciende which have never seized on me {yet} prarie frag which I have a bunch of problems with and liilian which I have not tried yet.

I guess I might be adding to much as I usually add 7 oz.


----------

